# Fast and Furious R34 GTR



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

Just some snaps I took this morning 




























more here: JustDriven » Blog Archive » Fast and Furious: R34 GTR vs Chevelle SS


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

cool,i should be watching it on monday night hopefully!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's a gtt thou!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like them wheels!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'm pretty sure that's an R34 GTR there Matt,the GTT's where used during the film but the feature car is an R34 GTR


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

matty32 said:


> It's a gtt thou!


It is in fact a GTR.

there were GTT's used, but this one is the real deal.

the build info on the GTT stunt car is here: JustDriven » Blog Archive » Fast & Furious 4


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> cool,i should be watching it on monday night hopefully!


I saw it a couple days ago, you will enjoy it 
its a lot of fun!


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

heh u cudnt tell frm that pic eh? :thumbsup: not that i could... 



matty32 said:


> It's a gtt thou!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I´ve seen the movie already


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll be seeing it tonight, it better be good!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just seen it,alot more action than the rest,and less car scenes but a very good film none the less,i enjoyed the ending though


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I got the latest 2ner, it's a Kaizo R34 GTR.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Love the GTR there, much more my cup of tea - better than all that crap graphics and neons s*** that was in 2F2F.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

The movie is rubbish in every way!
Love the chevelles though!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought there's more of a story in the movie, not to bad either. you know what to expect from a movie like that...
I just watch for the cars not the crap story behind it


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

makes me want a serious muscle car! Who wouldn't want to wheelie on a launch??

of COURSE the movie is about the cars - one doesn't pop in a porno movie and try to gain satisfaction from the plotline?


----------

